# &    .....
http://www.mv.org.ua/?news=11425

----------


## rust

100% ...
    ...

----------

-.           
-.

----------

,    , )

----------

,

----------


## Tail

-?      "" ?     - ,

----------

> -?      "" ?     - ,

  ,         ,       ....

----------


## Ihor

> -?      "" ?     - ,

     .....

----------


## Tail

> ,         ,       ....

   ,      - ,  -

----------

> ,      - ,  -

  
!

----------


## rust

99%  ... -   !
   .   ....

----------

